

How to build an ACID compliant database with only 24 bytes of mutable data? - victor_haydin
http://www.elekslabs.com/2012/11/a-deep-look-into-event-store.html

======
victor_haydin
What if I told you that the new Event Store (OSS geteventstore.com) is an ACID
compliant database with only 24 bytes of mutable data? This session will look
deep inside the Event Store and architectural decisions and trade offs made in
the development of it.

